# Sync only the latest tag?



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, last night I repo sync'ed the bugless beast repository from Github, but I'm having some issues compiling it (I get very close, but then it fails). So I'm thinking I want to try CyanogenMod instead, but I don't really want to take my internet speed down to practically non-functional for four hours in order to sync the CM repo (it makes even loading a blog really slow). Is there any way I can only sync the 4.1.2 tag from within it, or do I have to sync the whole thing over again?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You would have to sync everything. If you want, you can use "repo sync <project name>" and only sync one project at a time. Also, running just "repo sync -j1" should also help limit the impact to your internet connection as well. However, I would say that unless you are on a really slow connection, you may want to look into why everything slows to a crawl as most modern routers and operating systems have congestion control algorithms in place to prevent an impact to web traffic due to excess traffic elsewhere.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

do it when you're sleeping.


----------



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

Create a new directory for the new tree, do the repo init, then comes the magic:

using cp -pr, copy .repo/projects from your previously downloaded tree to .repo/ of your newly initialized tree.

Then you run repo sync -j 16 -c

I do it all the time. JBQ gave that trick ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

